# 3D Design / 3D Scanning / 3D Modeling > 3D Printing Slicer Discussion >  How to run diagnostics on "Anycubic Chiron" 3D printer?

## Peterfernandes

Bought an Anycubic Chiron 3D printer from amazon and found the heating plate failed to heat at all. Upon reddit's recommendation I outright returned it and requested another to not take chances. Now I have my replacement printer and yet again the heating plate refuses to come up to temperature. Is there any way to manually check and see if there is something wrong I can fix on my end or is it yet another return? Any help will be sincerely helpful.

----------


## curious aardvark

have you tried setting the temp via the control panel, just to check it isn't something in the g-code ?

If it won't get up to temp when not attached to a computer - then it's defnitely faulty. 
It does appear that quality control is an issue on these.

----------

